# Ping Too High



## Bilby (Jul 13, 2008)

When i log onto Counter Strike Source it says my 'Ping' or 'Latency is too high. How do i change this?


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

What are you connecting with? DSL, Cable, or satellite? OR Dialup? 

Satellite gives you good Download "packets" but not very high "upload' packets for online gaming. The ping and latency is due to the distance from your computer back up to the satellite. DSL, Cable and even Dialup are setup to handle both large Download/Upload streams. Just Dialup is not as fast and depending on what the server will hold....your ping is dictated by how far away it is and how many are playing at the same time. 

For example, I live in a very rural area where Dialup was the only option for years. Now I have WB satellite for anything other than online gaming. (still have Dialup as my backup and for other business reasons) I play RUNE MP with my dialup because with satellite, my ping goes up into the 1000s...especially when the server has alot of players in the map. With Dialup, my ping stays about 250. 

My son uses satellite with WoW and does pretty well.... but if there is a big party on a quest....the ping and latency is huge.


----------



## krazeguy (Jul 8, 2008)

Go to www.speedtest.net and choose a server closest to your location, then check your PING in ms.
Fast paced games like First Person Shooters usually require a very good ping, preferably below 50 ms.

If you're already on a broadband connection, call your ISP and open a support ticket with them.


----------

